# I have a 7' ceiling. What's the "flushest" mount for a great price?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw one at perfect mounts that might fit the bill (4") but was wondering if anyone knew a different one that might be better.

Epson 6100


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Parts Express has one that's pretty tight, but it is still about 4" from ceiling to projector base. If you need any tighter than that, you may have to make your own out of plywood and some bolts / rubber washers for adjustment.


----------



## MrC (Nov 3, 2008)

Rancho5 said:


> I saw one at perfect mounts that might fit the bill (4") but was wondering if anyone knew a different one that might be better.
> 
> Epson 6100


http://www.tierneybrothers.com/product/42055

I used this and I don't think I could find a mount that was more flush mount than this one is. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## shankar (Jan 11, 2009)

I have this and am using this with my 6100..However, I had to get an extension rod for my set up, but overall the mount is awesome and well constructed, easy to assemble and adjust

http://www.mountdirect.com/NPL_Projector_Mount_p/npl.htm


----------

